

IPhone 5 hires press shot leaked on Macrumors - mmobile
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1376954

======
Vitaly
No way. Changing aspect ratio would add fragmentation to apps development. The
lack of it is one of the advantages over android.

Also Aple would never emphasize low level hw specs like memory. How much my
iPhone has? Have no idea... It has "enough" ;)

~~~
bradleyland
I have serious doubts that this is an actual press photo, but don't rule out
an aspect ratio change. If the display height (and only the height) changes,
this won't result in the same type of fragmentation you see on Android. This
is because iOS apps must already accomodate changes in vertical dimension.
Gruber makes these same points in a relevant piece:

[http://daringfireball.net/2012/05/bigger_display_iphone_thin...](http://daringfireball.net/2012/05/bigger_display_iphone_thing_wwdc)

------
netrus
I am aware this is most likely a fake, but I like the 16:9-ratio – that would
be a smart move!

------
cledet
The iPod icon is out of date.

------
mmobile
This is it?

Apple plays safe. Looks kind of real considering the hints leaked the last
days (4" screen, front cover)

